# 2009 IPC, PM Me If Interested



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Send me a pm, in PDF


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This is the handbook to the 2009, it appears as a reference to the 09 code, I have the 06 code if you need it. I'll keep an eye out for the 09 code, since I don't use this code, I have no idea if the reference is of help to anyone using it. Let me know if it helps or not.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> This is the handbook to the 2009, it appears as a reference to the 09 code, I have the 06 code if you need it. I'll keep an eye out for the 09 code, since I don't use this code, I have no idea if the reference is of help to anyone using it. Let me know if it helps or not.


 
I was in Barnes and Nobel the other night, they had every code book on the shelf except the ones used in CA.....Sell copies on Ebay :laughing:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Tankless said:


> I was in Barnes and Nobel the other night, they had every code book on the shelf except the ones used in CA.....Sell copies on Ebay :laughing:


Here's the CA book.

http://bulk.resource.org/bsc.ca.gov/title24_part05.pdf


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

*2009 Ipc*

PM me is interested.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Do you guys have one national code book?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No there are several codes down here. One code is all but just a dream :laughing:


----------

